# My little girl



## BeansNDean (Aug 10, 2009)

Last night I lost my little girl. She was a two and a half year old toroiseshell. Her name was Beans and from the second I laid eyes on her I was in love. She had been hit by a car and spent some time crawling herself back home before I found her. She had a broken pelvis and a ruptured bladder. I took her to the 24hour vet and made the hardest decision of my life. I held her head and kissed her as her last breath went out of her. I loved her so much and I miss her now. She was so special. I feel like i'm writing this in broken english but I can't seem to be very descriptive with tears in my eyes. I've always been an emotional man and she always knew how to comfort me. I need her now but she's very much gone. 

Good bye sweetheart. Daddy will always love you.

Tim


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi Dean – Beans isn’t gone…she’s forever in your heart and her spirit in your home. So sorry to hear of your loss. It just doesn’t seem fair that we outlive our pets. Beans sounded like a wonderful little girl. You made the best decision for her and she is no longer suffering. Would love to see pictures of your little angel and welcome to the forum. atback


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Tim, God bless you for holding her. I don't believe this is goodbye, but "till we meet again." I think our loving God will surround her with love until you see her again. I know the pain you're suffering, and I wish you peace. I'm sure you gave her a wonderful life.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Tim your kindness and love shines thru in your tribute for your Beans. She is not forgotten but is there still waiting for you. Im possitive she understood that you were there trying to save her and comfort her at her passing. Thank God or the Universe or who ever you hold in your beleifs that you found her and was able to help her in her passing to a painfree better life. You are very special human. My sympathies are sent out to you. 

This is a wonderful book that might comfort you. Check it out.

Animals and the Afterlife: True Stories of Our Best Friends' Journey Beyond Death by Kim Sheridan.

http://www.amazon.com/Animals-Afterlife ... 468&sr=1-1


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello Tim, what a heartbreakingly sad story to hear how you lost your Beans. It was very obvious to me how much your love for her shined through the tears of your post. I know you are hurting right now, and I've lost many pets over the years, and the hurt never gets easier to bear. It is always fresh and debilitating. That is a side effect of love, we never can guard ourselves against it, it is all or nothing and our pets give us everything.
Because my pets don't live as long as me, I have decided I will love as many kitties as I can for all of their lives, during my lifetime. I feel I am honoring my past pets by keeping the love they shared with me alive when I love other needy kitties...just like they used to be. Give yourself some time, and consider helping another cat to have a loving home.
I'm sorry for your loss, atback 
heidi


----------



## molly-anne (Aug 23, 2009)

My heart is breaking for you, To know that she cared so much for you that she tried so hard to get back home. She didn't die alone and frightened, but with the person she loved. I hope knowing that you did your best for her will comfort you until you can remember the good times you shared, with less pain than you are feeling now atback


----------



## KitkatnDaisy (Oct 21, 2009)

Tim, your story breaks my heart. She had the best home and care she could possibly get and obviously loved you very much to get herself back to you. My heart goes out to you for your little sweetheart.


----------

